# Sabaki or Linear ?



## Tsuki (May 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

I had been studying Wing Chun for a little while,however I personally found it not to my liking-I don't need go into any detail of why.
I've decided to go back into karate .I used to do Kyokushin many years ago,but now there seems to be more offshoots of this style then ever before.Kyokushin tends to be a more linear style ? while the offshoots such as Ashihara,Enshin,and more recently Shintaiikudo emphasize the Sabaki method ,generally moving to the blind spot of the attacker to defend oneself and attack the opponent.I am just wondering interms of self defence,eventhough this Sabaki method sounds sensible in theory, how does it play out in a real street confontation.Does one have the time ,the speed or the foresight to move away from the attack?Does the environment /surroundings,indeed allow one to move away from the attack?
Any comments ,greatly appreciated.


----------



## pstarr (May 29, 2006)

I believe that methods of moving off to the opponent's corner(s) are certainly very workable in self-defense situations although, like many other forms of body movement and even techniques, they often have to be condensed.  However, this will require considerable repetitious, rigorous training.

     The style of kung-fu that I teach, Yiliquan, makes use of a total of eight methods of evading the opponent's attack or changing its point of focus.  Some of these methods (referred to as "shapes") are identical to the basic methods employed by Ashihara and Enshin.

    At the same time, I believe that the practice of the formal kata is indispensible to the development of real skill.  This is something that has been eschewed by several Kyokushin offshoots and it is to their detriment.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 30, 2006)

I think you need the capability of both.


----------



## MattJ (May 30, 2006)

> Does one have the time ,the speed or the foresight to move away from the attack?Does the environment /surroundings,indeed allow one to move away from the attack?


 
It is very possible with practice, and very useful to know. The enviroment can be favorable (or not) to any type of body movement, so that is not really a concern.

I have trained with a few Ashihara folks before, and it is a good style.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 30, 2006)

I teach my students that its always better to get off of the train tracks and move at angles rather than use linear movement and blocking, but you have to be able to adapt to the situation.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 30, 2006)

Funny I use the train track metaphor also.


----------



## Flatlander (May 30, 2006)

Tsuki said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.


Hi. :wavey:  Welcome to Martial Talk.  





> I am just wondering interms of self defence,eventhough this Sabaki method sounds sensible in theory, how does it play out in a real street confontation.Does one have the time ,the speed or the foresight to move away from the attack?Does the environment /surroundings,indeed allow one to move away from the attack?
> Any comments ,greatly appreciated.


It's always challenging to answer the question of how things will play out.  Moving offline, controlling the center, neither is right all of the time.  Confrontations are dynamic.  What the environment will allow or provide cannot be predicted.  Be mindful of remaining aware of your surroundings, and imagine what they may allow as you find yourself in different places and circumstances.  You'll find this to be an interesting excercise.

I wish you luck with your choice to change, and enjoyable training.


----------

